# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  höherer Aufkaufpreis für Reis

## schiene

Das Nationale Reiskomitee hat dem Plan der Regierung zugestimmt, Reis ab Oktober für 20.000 Baht pro Tonne anzukaufen, das sind 5000 Baht über Marktwert.
Die neue Regelung tritt am 7. Oktober und Kraft und wird vorläufig bis zum 29. Februar 2012 gelten, teilte Premierministerin Yingluck mit. Danach werde die Regierung den gesamten produzierten Reis – rund 25 Millionen Tonnen – überteuert ankaufen.
Gleichzeitig hieß es von der Regierung, dass sie die volle Verantwortung übernehme, wenn es durch die neue Regelung zu einem finanziellen Desaster kommen sollte.
Gleichzeitig wies Wirtschaftsminister Kittiratt Naranong aber Spekulationen zurück, wonach der teure Reis die Regierung bis zu 100 Milliarden Baht kosten könnte.
Quelle:
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...ene-sache.html

----------


## chauat

Den Reis können sie dann fürs doppelte an China verkaufen!
 ::

----------


## schiene

Essen die in China auch Reis?  ::  

Sicher ein guter Plan wenn dadurch in Thailand 
nicht die Reispreise im Handel erhöht werden.
Schlecht für den Norden wo wohl viel Reis durch Unwetter/Hochwasser 
kaputt gegeangen ist.

----------


## schiene

und hier die Folgen des erhöhte Aufkaufpreises für Reis...

"Mit Aufkaufprogrammen wollte Thailand seine Reisbauern unterstützen. Die nahmen die Hilfe dankbar an. Nun sitzt das Land auf riesigen Vorräten, macht Milliardenverluste - und betrogen wird es auch noch."
hier gehts weiter mit dem Artikel:
http://www.ftd.de/finanzen/maerkte/r.../70091494.html

----------


## wein4tler

Angeblich wurde schon mehr Reis aufgekauft als produziert wurde.

----------


## schiene

wie lange kann man Reis eigentlich lagern?

----------


## wein4tler

*Vollkornreis* kann schneller ranzig werden. Seine Haltbarkeit ist deshalb auf zwei bis vier Jahre begrenzt. Bei Vollkornreis ist auf ideale Lagerungsbedingungen zu achten.
*Weißer Reis* ist zusätzlich poliert und eignet sich mit einer Haltbarkeit von zehn bis zwölf Jahren besser für die langfristige Lagerung. Jedoch ist sein Vitalstoffgehalt niedriger.

----------


## schiene

*China storniert 1,2 Mio Tonnen Reisaufkauf*

"China has cancelled a deal to buy 1.2 million tonnes of Thai rice after Thailand's anti-corruption agency launched investigations into a state rice-buying scheme, the Thai commerce minister said on Tuesday.

The cancellation will add to the pressure on Thailand's government, which is struggling to secure funds for the rice scheme at a time when farmers who have not been paid are protesting in the provinces.

"China lacks confidence to do business with us after the National Anti-Corruption Commission started investigations into the transparency of rice deals between Thailand and China," Niwatthamrong Bunsongphaisan told reporters.

The deal between Thailand and Chinese state enterprise Beidahuang was signed on November 20, for delivery starting in December. The shipment was delayed, however, after Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra dissolved parliament in December.

Niwatthamrong said the government would open a tender to sell 400,000 tonnes of rice from its stocks next week. Industry experts estimate those stocks could be about 15 million tonnes.

The government is desperate to get funds for the scheme because some farmers who have sold grain to the state have been waiting for months for their money.

The World Bank has estimated annual losses of 200 billion baht ($6 billion) since it was introduced in 2011. The government has struggled to sell the rice because of its high price at a time when global demand is thin.

Opponents of the government are angry that taxpayers are footing the bill for a programme they call tantamount to vote-buying.

THIN DEMAND

"The tender will be held next week and we expect to get around 10 billion baht to pay farmers," Niwatthamrong said.

That compares with the 130 billion baht it needs to pay up to a million farmers.

Traders and industry officials are not sure the tender will generate much interest, given the likely cost and thin demand at the moment.

The Chinese cancellation is the latest in a series of setbacks for Yingluck, who campaigned on the rice scheme to win support in the vote-rich north and northeast, where many households live off income from rice farming.

Her government has faced three months of at times violent protests by a political movement trying to oust her and an election held on Sunday to try to defuse the crisis has failed to resolve anything.

It could be months before the official results of the disrupted poll are known, leaving her in charge on a caretaker basis with no authority to make budget or spending decisions.

The government's efforts to secure loans from banks to rescue the scheme have been unsuccessful. About 500 employees of state-owned Krung Thai Bank held a demonstration on Tuesday urging the bank not to give the government a loan. ($1 = 32.9450 Thai baht)"
Quelle:
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/World...Thai-minister/

----------


## chauat

Wasser auf die Mühlen.

----------


## wein4tler

Das sieht nicht gut aus für Frau PM Sinawatra. Damit kommt sie noch mehr ins schwimmen. Der Bruder mit seinem Milliarden wird hier wohl nicht helfend einspringen.

----------


## rampo

Nein der Bruder haette hier auch mit verdient , leider  hat der Chinesse das Spiel durchschaut .

Fg.

----------


## schiene

"Wegen der ausstehenden Zahlungen für ihre letzte Ernte wollen Reisfarmer heute landesweit wichtige Verkehrsverbindungen blockieren und den Verkehr zum Stillstand bringen. 

Und weitere Landwirte haben sich zu Protestmärchen auf den Weg nach Bangkok gemacht. Ein Sprecher der betroffenen Farmer sagte, die Besetzung einer Kreuzung in Ratchaburi seit dem Wochenende habe nichts gebracht, jetzt müssten sie mehr Druck auf die Regierung ausüben. Bei der für die Zahlung zuständigen Bank for Agriculture and Agricultural Co-operatives (BAAC) heißt es, sie sehe sich nicht in der Lage, die Reisfarmer auszuzahlen. Deshalb wollen die Landwirte heute das Handelsministerium und das Finanzministerium in Bangkok besetzen. Die Reisfarmer beklagen, sie hätten kein Geld, um ihre Kredite zu bedienen, für ihren Lebensunterhalt und für die nächste Pflanzsaison."
Quelle:
http://der-farang.com/de/pages/reisf...sen-blockieren

----------


## wein4tler

Also vom Reismärchen zum Protestmärchen. Das passt gut. Vielleicht müssen wir in Europa den Reisankauf von Thailand fördern. Interessanterweise hat sich hier in Wien unser Asiashop-Betreiber (Vietnamese) sehr über die schlechte Qualität des jetzigen thailändischen Reises beklagt. Er will keinen mehr kaufen.

----------

